# Reo American Flyer



## Ross (Feb 4, 2020)

Runs rides and STOPS. 







Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Philliesfan30m (Feb 5, 2020)

How about a picture of the other side of the bike? What size carb is that Chinese carb that you are using? Are you using a piece of a 2x4 as a flange? I'm not asking out of disrespect I'm just curious. I like the fact that you do whatever it takes to get it to work and that is all that matters!  It's not all original and that is great in my eyes! I would like to see what type of Jack shaft you have setup etc. Let us know cool bike!


----------



## MotoMagz (Feb 5, 2020)

Looks great...wood and all! Just put an air filter on that Ram air! Or it won’t be running..


----------



## Ross (Feb 5, 2020)

Philliesfan30m said:


> How about a picture of the other side of the bike? What size carb is that Chinese carb that you are using? Are you using a piece of a 2x4 as a flange? I'm not asking out of disrespect I'm just curious. I like the fact that you do whatever it takes to get it to work and that is all that matters!  It's not all original and that is great in my eyes! I would like to see what type of Jack shaft you have setup etc. Let us know cool bike!




Using wood adapter lets me try different slide type carbs easily. I have found a Honda carb with proper bolt spacing. The one in the pic is Honda 50 size, starts runs and idles great but too small. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Philliesfan30m (Feb 5, 2020)

What hp is the motor? What mm carb size is it? You probably need a early to middle 20 mm carb. I'm not a carb guy that's just a guess. What size is the intake opening? Is that carb around 19mm? I was looking at trying one on my h motor even though I would have to drill different mounting holes. That is awesome that it runs and stops especially the stopping part.


----------



## Ross (Feb 5, 2020)

Philliesfan30m said:


> What hp is the motor? What mm carb size is it? You probably need a early to middle 20 mm carb. I'm not a carb guy that's just a guess. What size is the intake opening? Is that carb around 19mm? I was looking at trying one on my h motor even though I would have to drill different mounting holes. That is awesome that it runs and stops especially the stopping part.




1 1/2 hp


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Philliesfan30m (Feb 6, 2020)

That's a big motor for only being 1.5 hp.


----------

